# What type of topcap does this expander take? (photo)



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

It's a bigger (aluminum) bolt than I've seen, and it's off a C40 Star Carbon fork in a 1" steerer. Anyone have any ideas? I have a record headset ready to go, but not sure about this bolt or the expander that matches it. Any ideas on how to remove it?


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

blah, i figured it out now. the inside is threaded to accept a standard top cap and bolt. duh!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

ElDuderino said:


> blah, i figured it out now. the inside is threaded to accept a standard top cap and bolt. duh!


Well, I at least got a good chuckle. LOL


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

*1" Compression plug*

I have a somewhat related question... I acquired a C40 with a star fork, but without a compression plug. I purchased an FSA 1" plug, but unfortunately the inside diameter of the steerer is too narrow for this plug. Can anyone recommend one that will fit or where I might find a 1" Colnago compression plug?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

*Same here!*

Hi Dave

I'm in _exactly_ the same boat as you, although in my case it was an M Parts 1" plug I bought only to find it won't fit inside the Star's steerer.

What did you end up getting in the end? I have all the parts ready for this build but can't start it as I can't find this ITM/Colnago expander ANYWHERE. :mad2:

Cheers
John


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi John,
My local shop in Vancouver BC ordered it through Colnago USA, they still had stock. If you don't have a local dealer I think you should be able to order directly from them in Chicago.
Dave


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I'm in England so I'll try my luck with Colnago UK (Windwave).

Cheers


----------

